

The Non-Technical Guide to Web Technologies [ebook] - bkudria
http://www.discoverbits.com/ebooks/non-technical-guide-to-web-technologies/

======
ScottWhigham
This is something that the "old" HNers would've eaten up, not because they
needed it but because their non-technical employees need it. Mary, the office
admin, needs to have a basic understanding of this stuff. I wish there was a
better preview version - seems like it would fit that market but I can't
really tell enough w/ their crappy Slideshare version.

~~~
tcc619
thanks for the feedback. Are you saying the preview isn't long enough or that
the viewing format is poor on slideshare?

~~~
berberous
I think you should add in a later chapter to the preview. For example, the
chapter on Redis or Memcache. Basically, I want to know how in depth you
explain each topic.

------
cpursley
Great idea. I suggest changing the title. 'Non-technical' people don't think
that they're not non-technical since they can open a spreedsheet, gmail and
use dropbox. I'd actually recommend making the book broader - not just for
non-technical staff - but for any stakeholder.

------
tcc619
thanks for the support! It's currently number 7 on Amazon's best seller in
"computers & technology", right below the bio of steve jobs and steven levy's
google book.
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/books/886498/ref=pd_zg_...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/books/886498/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_b_2_4_last)

------
shenanigoat
I want the PDF. Why do you need my CC? A PayPal option and I would have bought
it already.

~~~
tcc619
Thanks, i should have included paypal as an option from the beginning. I just
added a link to it.

